# Ae you ready for your heads to explode with cuteness?



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Our babies have started to leave the nest, much to mum's annoyance! There are 3 boys and 3 girls. I can't wait until they really find their feet and start causing proper CHAOS!!! :2thumb:

(click on the pic to play the video clip)


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Cuteness overload all right! :flrt:


----------



## Catty (Jan 7, 2007)

:flrt: adorable


----------

